# DNA testing



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been considering getting my bird dna sexed. 
I read on this avian dna testing website that they need blood or quills. How do you actually get them? Which is less painful/traumatic? 
I faint at the sight, or thought, of blood -_- Do vets take the blood? 

I would rather not know then put him through pain. I will decide when I know exactly what I would need to do.

I ask a lot of questions, sorry :/


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

I think plucking is less painful and easier than blood?

I have decided i don't really want to know that much. My Sugar is so sweet, i couldn't bare plucking feathers or having the vet to it. The thought is horrifying for me.

Unless someone is going to say you can use molted feathers ? Lol.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I went to the vet to have Honey DNA tested. It cost $50 NZ. The vet put on gloves and used a metal tool to pluck a few feathers from her back. It's important not to let any of our own DNA touch the bird's DNA, that's why she was so careful about it. The feathers then went into a snaplock bag and were sent away to be tested at a lab. It took about a month for the results to come back which was way too long, some people have their results in a matter of days. Plucking the feathers wasn't really that traumatic for Honey as they were of a smallish size (they don't take wing or tail feathers for the test). I don't think I'd get it done again but it was worth the experience.


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I'm still undecided! It doesn't sound as horrifying as I expected, phew!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby did it recently with a bird he was interested in buying. He just pulled a couple chest feathers and mailed them in. Got the results within a week. Although, a lot of birds can be sexed just by behavior.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*DNA sexing*

I chose feather plucking over blood testing. The instructions I read said to clip a toe nail a little short to get a drop of blood. I KNOW that's painful and I thought it likely it would be painful for a while, at least judging by how it feels when I tear a nail. He wasn't happy about being wrapped in a towel and having a few feathers plucked, but it was easier than I expected - and I gave him a nice treat of millet afterwards!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I had Skiddles Dna'd at the vet. They took a little blood (no I couldn't watch). She was fine and the vet also used that blood to do other health tests. Best thing I did as she was actually not a well girl. 
As Roxy said you can often tell by behaviour but in Skiddles case I would have got it completely wrong. 
Blood DNA here in Melbourne was only $33.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Many vets charge an arm and a leg to collect the sample, so if you go through your vet it depends on their fee structure. If you collect the sample yourself and send it directly to the testing lab it usually costs abut $20.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Mine was about $68 in Minnesota. Kiwi's vet drew blood that she also used for other tests and sent it to a lab.
By Kiwi's behavior she would have been a guy. I would have only known next year that she was a girl based on the feathers. xD


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I do DNA testing myself, and take blood – the place I get it done through provide the kits. All I have to do it prick above the toe-nail on the skin, wait for there to be a drop of blood, press the white absorbent paper strip on the drop of blood, put it in the tube, and send it off. I prefer doing it this way because I use the same blood sample for disease testing as well, works out a lot cheaper and I am not having to send off a few blood samples from just one bird for different tests.


----------

